# Stanford Researchers Break Million-core Supercomputer Barrier



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Researchers at the Center for Turbulence Research set a new record in supercomputing, harnessing a million computing cores to model supersonic jet noise. Work was performed on the newly installed Sequoia IBM Bluegene/Q system at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratories.


More


----------

